# What software for Ubuntu ? Also need lot of info about ubuntu



## wolf2009 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just started using ubuntu. I have it set up in Virtual Box .
Need to know some interesting software .

I already know of open source software such as Mplayer, Avidemux, VLC Player.

Also where to download these software ? DO these come in packages ?

What does i386 in their file names stand for ?

I have Vista 64 bit, Virtual Box 64bit , Intel Q9450 processor which supports 64-bit , can i install AMD64 Ubuntu ?

How to clean up the temporary files in ubuntu ?

I just installed acfax, aldo software from synaptics manager . Now i cant find them anywhere. How do i run them ?


I tried to install some software, but they dont show up in Applications menu. Where do they go ?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 15, 2008)

i386 basically means it's x86-32. 64 bit software tends to be called AMD64 and works fine on Intel systems. 

What temporary files?

Depends on what software it is. Lose your next-next-next-close mentality


----------



## IcYak (Aug 15, 2008)

*Programs for Ubuntu*

Some programs you cant see in applications list.
You have to run you Bash or Terminal and type for example... for firefox. You have to type this "firefox" 
then firefox will open.
For Amarok you just type "amarok"

Programs you can install from Synaptic Package Manager.

For music, best choice is Amarok.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 15, 2008)

You should also check Ubuntu forums here, because it is more likely you will get better support there than here regarding Ubuntu 


Cheers


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 15, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Just started using ubuntu. I have it set up in Virtual Box .
> Need to know some interesting software .
> 
> I already know of open source software such as Mplayer, Avidemux, VLC Player.
> ...



as Dan mentioned, i386 signifies apps compiled for 386 and above compatible processors. dunno about what temporary filesyou're talking about. to search / install applications, click on APplications -> add/remove progs. if the icons dont appear try logging out and logging in


----------



## xfire (Aug 15, 2008)

Does virtual box 64 mean the software for 64 bit windows or that it emulates a 64 bit environment. 
Wolf you can try getting gdesklets,
Open a terminal(console found in application menu) and type
sudo apt-get gdesklets
It'll install gdesklets( a widget application), after it's installed type gdesklet in the terminal and hit enter,to start gdesklets.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just installed acfax, aldo software from synaptics manager . Now i cant find them anywhere. How do i run them ?


----------



## IcYak (Aug 15, 2008)

try type in your Terminal "acfax" or Google it


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 15, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> I just installed acfax, aldo software from synaptics manager . Now i cant find them anywhere. How do i run them ?



If you can, don't install software from Synaptics -- use the "Add/Remove Programs" menuitem from the main Ubuntu menu (it's the far left one on your top menu bar).  Programs added through this show up in your Applications menus right away.

Can you install those programs that way?


----------

